# Which villager has the same birthday as you?



## Aly97 (Mar 4, 2021)

So I thought about doing something fun. So I figured let’s see which villager shares your birthday!


For me I share mine with Gigi.


----------



## The Foogle (Mar 4, 2021)

I legit stumbled upon this by random chance so i figured i'd take a look and what the heck i share with a RAT?!



                       Samson apparently


----------



## Aly97 (Mar 4, 2021)

The Foogle said:


> I legit stumbled upon this by random chance so i figured i'd take a look and what the heck i share with a RAT?!
> View attachment 359713
> Samson apparently


i actually have him on my island. I didn’t like him at first but now I somewhat like him?


----------



## Kumori (Mar 4, 2021)

January 5th, so Roald and I share a birthday!


----------



## LadyDestani (Mar 4, 2021)

I share my birthday with both Butch and Rilla. Butch is pretty cute and I don't hate Rilla as much as some people do. I don't hate that she's a gorilla anways, but something about the way they designed her eyes, hair, and mouth is not very appealing to me.


----------



## Pintuition (Mar 5, 2021)

Mine is Sheldon. I kind of think his design looks like cheese. Which is weird for a squirrel, right?


----------



## dragonpisces69 (Mar 5, 2021)

I share mine with Sprinkle. Last year, we even celebrated it simultaneously, which was a very unique experience for me.


----------



## Aly97 (Mar 5, 2021)

dragonpisces69 said:


> I share mine with Sprinkle. Last year, we even celebrated it simultaneously, which was a very unique experience for me.


Omg!!! She’s in my town in new leaf!! I love her sm


----------



## Livia (Mar 5, 2021)

I share mine with Bianca. I have her amiibo, and I invited her shortly before her birthday. None of my characters represent me so we didn't have a double birthday, but it was still fun


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 5, 2021)

I think there is already a thread for this, here:




__





						Which villager is your birthday twin?
					

With what villager do you share your birthday date?



					www.belltreeforums.com
				



Just thought I'd let you know!


----------



## AC.Newbie (Mar 5, 2021)

Kyle is my birthday twin. I had him on my island for awhile, but I let him leave when he asked


----------



## xara (Mar 6, 2021)

i share my birthday (march 2nd) with barold!


----------



## Pendragon1980 (Mar 6, 2021)

I don't have her on my Island but turns out I share a birthday with Pokoe


----------



## Oldcatlady (Mar 6, 2021)

Rocket is my twin sister


----------



## xhyloh (Mar 6, 2021)

i share a birthday with stella! i love that her star sign is aries and she's also a sheep!


----------



## JemAC (Mar 7, 2021)

I share my birthday with Boone, he often seems to be quite a popular gorilla but I don’t really like him. I’m not a fan of his design and unfortunately the gorillas and jocks are one of my least favourite species and personalities in the game, so I don’t think we’ll be celebrating our birthday together anytime soon.


----------



## Cirice (Mar 7, 2021)

I share my birthday with Bob. Which is amazing because he's one of my favorite character.


----------



## CafeBrewster (Mar 7, 2021)

Wolfgang. Didn’t know this till now, I’m so happy! Dream villagers would’ve been Marina, Pashmina, Beau or Fang though


----------



## Jam86 (Mar 9, 2021)

i share a birthday with axel, which is pretty neat



he was my starter in NL and i loved him so much, he quickly became my favourite
then a few months later i found out i shared a birthday with him and that just made me love him even more 
he's not my favourite anymore but he's still an amazing villager


----------



## Licorice (Mar 10, 2021)

...no comment.


----------



## jiny (Mar 10, 2021)

i share a birthday with pietro


----------



## Nefarious (Mar 10, 2021)

I share my birthday with Elvis. I think it's pretty funny; he looks to be a mean and cranky king, which aligns with my username. Completely coincidental haha!


----------



## Roxxy (Mar 10, 2021)

Also share my birthday with a lion named Mott


----------



## randomdino (Mar 10, 2021)

Wendy!! I love the sheep but she would never fit my theme -_-


----------



## moonlights (Mar 14, 2021)

Vic the bull on the 29th of December! have to say I'm not a fan of his design at all.


----------



## deana (Mar 14, 2021)

I have two birthday twins, Gonzo and Chops! October 13th


----------



## Firesquids (Mar 14, 2021)

I share my birthday with Aemila, I don't really care for design though.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Mar 14, 2021)

Wart jr! He’s actually pretty cute, despite his name, and despite the fact that he is a cranky, my least favorite type.

at least I do get to share a birth month with a bunch of my faves - Tabby, Bangle, Cole, Soleil, Wendy, Stinky - what a great club!



Licorice said:


> ...no comment.
> 
> View attachment 360576



ahh jealous, I love freckles so much


----------



## vixened (Mar 15, 2021)

I share a bday with bree, I'm kinda glad it's her cuz she's really cute. I had her in NL for a while, she was sweet.


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Mar 17, 2021)

February 26th, same day as Vivian o-o


----------



## Geowlett (Mar 17, 2021)

I share a birthday with nook and hamlet. Hamlet will probably never be invited to my island and I don't have a choice with nook lol


----------



## Toska (Mar 20, 2021)

I share a birthday wish Cesar the gorilla! He was in my NL town, and I had no idea we shared birthdays until right before I let him go 

I’m not really a fan of any of the gorillas, but he’s my favorite!


----------



## xara (Mar 21, 2021)

i share my birthday (march 2nd) with barold the lazy bear cub! he’s definitely not a favourite of mine but he could be worse lol.


----------



## Blueskyy (Mar 22, 2021)

I'm pretty lucky because I share my birthday with one of my favorite cat villagers, Mitzi! I had Mitzi at one point, but it's been a while since I let her go. I did end up finding her amiibo a while ago, so I can always invite her to my island if I ever want her again. For now, I'll just appreciate that she's a pretty great birthday buddy!


----------



## Moonlight. (Mar 23, 2021)

olive (july 12th)! no real complaints here. i know she doesn't get as much love as the other cubs, but i do think she's pretty cute and underrated.


----------



## Wiimfiuser (Mar 23, 2021)

kakyoin said:


> olive (july 12th)! no real complaints here. i know she doesn't get as much love as the other cubs, but i do think she's pretty cute and underrated.


Didn't DIO kill you? How are you alive?

Also, Tammi, April 1st


----------



## mooseco (Mar 23, 2021)

I share mine with Amelia? I've never heard of her before...


----------



## Halloqueen (Apr 10, 2021)

I share my birthday with Peaches, the Normal Horse.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 10, 2021)

Well since my birhtday is on October 13th its Chops, Gonzo. Ugh....


----------



## lolli8223 (Apr 10, 2021)

Olivia is my bday twin


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 10, 2021)

Unfortunately, my birthday twin is Velma.


----------



## Dunquixote (May 5, 2021)

My birthday twin is June .


----------



## moo_nieu (May 6, 2021)

ive got twiggy as my birthday twin :3 i had her in my gamecube town and she was sassy but still kind so i liked her. apparently her skill is spoon bending and her favorite song is bubblegum kk lol


----------



## cosravet (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Beanz (May 6, 2021)

i share a birthday with walker


----------



## Foreverfox (May 6, 2021)

Cranston!


----------



## Serabee (May 6, 2021)

Savannah is mine! I found that out when I was playing ACCF. In that game, you established your birthday by being asked it by one of the villagers. She asked mine, I told her, she got SUPER excited and was like "we're birthday twins!" (I only recently realized she wasn't peppy- I remember her being so excited I thought she was, lol). My first thought was, "That's weird dialogue, since all the villagers have a birthday. What if they don't share it with that person?" Well, I looked it up, and it turns out it's SPECIAL Easter Egg dialogue for when you DO share a birthday! And we do!

For my first in-game birthday this year, a week or so before, I was island hopping and found Savannah. Obviously I had to invite her so we could have a shared party:





Fun fact: if you share a birthday with a villager in ACNH, the bulletin board announcement of your birthday(s) is shared and super cute ☺​


----------



## PugLovex (May 8, 2021)

harry! he’s definitely not my favorite but it could be worse lol


----------



## Eievui (May 10, 2021)

Mine is Samson! I'm not too crazy about the mouse villagers, but I AM year of the rat, so it sort of works out?


----------



## gaylittlekat (May 10, 2021)

I share mine with Nana, the sweet little pink monkey and...


the amazing KK SLIDER!!!!


----------



## Eievui (May 10, 2021)

I forgot to check the special characters- I also share a birthday with the lovely Reese!


----------



## TheWildShadow55 (May 12, 2021)

Peanut!!! I actually wouldn't mind having her someday


----------



## Stikki (Jul 5, 2021)

Dom! Sadly I don't actually have him on my island.


----------



## VernalLapin (Jul 6, 2021)

deleted bc im inactive


----------



## heyimsobored (Jul 6, 2021)

I share mine with Elmer the horse. That's cool I guess


----------



## Bulbadragon (Jul 6, 2021)

Apollo! I've had him in several of my towns across the games and currently have him in New Horizons. Even without sharing a birthday, he's always been a favorite of mine so I always try to get him. We've celebrated our birthdays together for the past 2 years now


----------



## bettafly21 (Jul 6, 2021)

Umm... yah. I share my birthday with this guy. Wart Jr. WHY Wart Jr? Couldn't they come up with a more creative name??


----------



## DragonAceSg7 (Jul 8, 2021)

Had to look it up but Huck and Static.  And Static looks super cool.


----------



## Limon (Jul 9, 2021)

Marcie has the same birthday as me, can't say I'm a fan of her though. The kangaroos have always looked weird to me.


----------



## Mayor Tea (Jul 12, 2021)

Chip and Becky apparently lol


----------



## Meadows (Jul 19, 2021)

Molly the duck!


----------



## Rissie (Jul 20, 2021)

I share a birthday with Agent S. Ironically I'm a bit _squirrely _myself, when I get hyper. Eh? Eh? No...? Okay I'll stop. ^^;;


----------



## MadisonBristol (Jul 20, 2021)

Pinky, September 9


----------



## Alyx (Aug 20, 2021)

I share my birthday with Tangy, the cat that looks like an orange (June 17).


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 30, 2021)

Kid Cat  I'm not happy about it, since I don't like him despite being a cat, which I love. But I guess it could be worse...


----------



## your local goomy (Sep 1, 2021)

Lol, being an April Fool's baby, I unfortunately don't share a birthday with any VILLAGERS, but I do share a birthday with Blanca, which I'm...less than thrilled about.


----------



## Stalfie (Sep 4, 2021)

Goose apparently. I would feed Goose to my islanders


----------



## ryuk (Sep 5, 2021)

maggie and spork :’(


----------



## ThePondGirl (Sep 6, 2021)

I share my birthday with Hamphrey… I mean, I don’t *hate* him or anything but he looks so angry! So devious! What are you up to, Hamphrey???


----------



## Coach (Sep 6, 2021)

Big Top! Green is my favourite colour so it's quite fitting, I'm glad that he is cool.


----------



## Foreverfox (Sep 6, 2021)

Cranston is mine! Coming up soon!


----------



## ~Stitches~ (Sep 6, 2021)

Egbert is the only animal crossing villager with the same birthday as me which is interesting! Ours is both October 14th. Ive never had him as a villager, nor do I hope to lol. I was hoping for a cuter one though…


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 7, 2021)

Pudge is my birthday buddy 




I've actually known this since I got the city folk players guide back in 2008 and yet I don't think I've ever had him in my town


----------



## shellbell (Sep 7, 2021)

Pietro


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 14, 2022)

Bill and rover!


----------



## thefallenfruit (Jan 15, 2022)

Mine is Lily!


----------



## Clock (Jan 16, 2022)

I share the same bday with Hornsby


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 16, 2022)

Mr. Kyle...... I remember having him in one of my towns years and years ago and I disliked him because he was mean and would say he was leaving just to taunt me. I never hit anyone with nets ever so why you still mean? I did your errands for you  but yes when I learned we share birthdays I was like...


----------



## MelanieScribbles (Jan 16, 2022)

Limberg in my case. How appropriate, since I'm Dutch and we're kind of known for our cheese!





...I mean: no luxury cheese platter is without Gouda, right? And his name kind of sounds like one of my country's provinces: It's called Limburg. Which you, ironically, might also remember because of Limburger cheese.


----------



## xlisapisa (Jan 16, 2022)

I share my birthday with Wade, the penguin! I still have not encountered him in the wild yet, but he’s adorable!


----------



## iiyyja (Jan 18, 2022)

Cleo and Flora. I don't care for either one of them


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jan 18, 2022)

I share my birthday with Doc, The lazy rabbit, Whom I don't really like
however there are some villagers I adore who have super close birthdays to mine(Dom's is two days after mine, Merengue's is Three days after mine, Julian who lives on my island, is my favorite horse although not one of my favorite villagers in general, his birthday is the day before mine)


----------



## chicken soup (Jan 18, 2022)

Jack (Halloween pumpkin guy)

and Label


----------



## gigii (Jan 18, 2022)

vic and murphy


----------



## ChocoPie22 (Jan 20, 2022)

I share mine with two villagers!! Slyvana and Katie.


----------



## vinnie (Mar 5, 2022)

I share mine with Lyman and Plucky!


----------



## DJ-Mika (Mar 6, 2022)

I have 2! Groucho the Cranky bear and Petri the Snooty mouse! I absolutely love them and I'm glad they're by B-Day twins XDD


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 6, 2022)

Its Gonzo his Birthday is on the 13th of October just like me.


----------



## tarepanda3ame (Mar 6, 2022)

So it used to just be Olaf... 


But thank goodness for the new 2.0 villagers, because now cutie Sasha has saved being my birthday twin


----------



## Bizhiins (Mar 12, 2022)

Mine is Cube! 1/29.
I haven’t had him in any of my new towns, but I did have him in my original AC gamecube town.
He’s pretty cool, I like him. I remember his GC house was really cool because he had all of the old Nintendo decorative items in it, like the gamecube logo. And he’s a lazy gamer like me.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Mar 14, 2022)

Maple is my birthday twin. She's sweet and the best bear cub for sure. We can be short together. Hope she prefers cookies or brownies instead of birthday cake.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 15, 2022)

I share my birthday with Lopez.


----------



## Bagelbagon (Mar 15, 2022)

Friga! She's in my new leaf town and I didn't know we had the same birthday until now.


----------



## TeaBiskit (Mar 30, 2022)

Apparently i share my bday with Rocket


----------



## Lumos (Apr 1, 2022)

Punchy the lazy cat


----------



## Franny (Apr 4, 2022)

coco! shes so sweet! i'm allergic to coconuts though. still dont know if shes a gyroid or coconut..


----------



## Acies (Apr 10, 2022)

Biff, who got a terrible makeover for New Horizons. Why did they have to make him bright red? I don't particularly like him, but his home requests are interesting.


----------



## QueenCobra (Apr 10, 2022)

Charlise


----------



## Leemaster777 (Apr 10, 2022)

Roscoe

Honestly, kinda tempted to invite him to my island, now.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 11, 2022)

This guy Gonzo. He's not too bad:


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (May 1, 2022)

I share my birthday with Carmen and I personally dislike Carmen (no offense.)


----------



## Shawna (May 8, 2022)

Alfonso and Cyd ^^


----------



## Gene. (May 9, 2022)

Piper, she also happens to be one of my favourite villagers, what's the luck with that


----------



## S.J. (May 9, 2022)

I share my birthday with Pierce, the jock eagle villager. I've never had him on my island, and I don't think I've made a HHP vacation home for him, but I could have sworn I saw him on my HHP island yesterday, so maybe I did?


----------



## cya (May 12, 2022)

Monty! He lived on my NH island for a bit, just because we're birthday buddies.


----------



## Wiltedflower (May 12, 2022)

Mine is Clay, I loved him before I had even found out haha


----------



## peachsaucekitty (May 12, 2022)

i have never seen this person in my life


----------



## savvistyles (May 12, 2022)

I share my birthday with sweet ol’ Cherry (which was yesterday, happy late birthday to us!)


----------



## michito (May 13, 2022)

Cesar, technically  I'm scared of monkeys, so sharing a birthday with a gorilla isn't cool.
But!! For some reason everyone on my family thinks my bday is on septermber 9th (three days later) and always congrats me that day. So I kind of end up celebrating my bday on the 9th usually instead of on the 6th, which makes Pinky my (lowkey) bday twin too


----------



## Sarie (May 13, 2022)

October 9th! My birthday buddy is Drift!


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2022)

Goldie. Not a fan of her, pretty bland if she's supposed to be a golden labrador/retriever dog honestly.


----------



## angelcat621 (May 27, 2022)

Sydney. Cute purple koala. Never had her but she's my favorite color and personality.


----------



## DaisyFan (May 27, 2022)

I share my birthday with Cranston. I never had him, but he looks lovely.


----------



## Chrysopal (May 27, 2022)

This guy.



Anchovy and I share March 4th..


----------



## Ace2003 (May 27, 2022)

July 30th, so for me it’s Frank!


----------



## themysterybidder (Jun 1, 2022)

Keaton for me.


----------



## Chrysopal (Jun 1, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> Well since my birhtday is on October 13th its Chops, Gonzo. Ugh....


Gonzo rocks!


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 1, 2022)

Chrysopal said:


> Gonzo rocks!


I posted that reply a long while ago so Gonzo has grown on me. He's not that bad.


----------



## pottercrossing (Jun 1, 2022)

Pudge is my twin! (June 11)


----------



## hithere (Jun 1, 2022)

Paula… Her dress is cute.


----------



## Kamex (Jun 25, 2022)

I share the same birthday with Bella. She's cool


----------

